Ask Y Combinator: How often can YC companies post jobs to the front page of HN? - webmaven
======
detaro
For questions like this, e-mailing the mods is more reliable. Their e-mail
address is in the footer

~~~
hartator
I think it's more a complain than a question. At some point, I got tired as
well of all the "Muse" hiring post every week or so.

~~~
webmaven
Not a complaint at all, I was just curious if there was any sort of "rate
limiting", even if informal.

------
gdeglin
Our recent experience has been approximately once every two weeks.

Job posts are submitted and go into a queue. Only posts from companies that
have not recently had a job post shown are picked from the queue.

They appear near the top, and then work their way down over the course of 3
hours. Only one job post is shown on the front page at a time.

------
no_protocol
The job postings would be more interesting if discussion was allowed on them.

~~~
baron816
I'm sure they're afraid that people will bash certain companies in them. But
I'd like that too. They should let the company moderate the discussion in
those posts. I don't care if they're highly censored, I think there would be a
lot of value to being able to ask the company questions about the roles.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
>They should let the company moderate the discussion in those posts. I don't
care if they're highly censored, I think there would be a lot of value to
being able to ask the company questions about the roles.

Ew no. The illusion that a company is good is way more harmful than just
disallowing comments in the first place.

~~~
icpmacdo
Maybe just a toggle to have them on or off then?

------
cynusx
I don't get why ycombinator doesn't advertise on a sidebar to the right
similar to stackoverflow or reddit ads.

There would be a lot more 'job ad' inventory and it wouldn't interfere
directly with the user experience.

In fact they can also use it to advertise other initiatives like open
applications/events/research grants/...

~~~
tobyjsullivan
It would be less effective though. More inventory is useless if nobody is
looking at it and, generally, people don't look at side bars often.

It would decrease the impact on UX, as you suggested, but I don't think the
current experience is not significantly injured.

~~~
tostitos1979
There is already an inventory:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

See the link on the menu bar at the top.

Also, constants ads would be a bad distraction. I'd definitely try to block it
or leave the site.

------
tylermenezes
Last I knew it was about once a week or so, but there's also an absolute limit
on the number of active posts across all companies to prevent Hacker News from
becoming Job News.

------
seanmcdirmid
Additionally, does HN keep track of how effective these postings are? I mean,
as in, how many quality hits do YC startups get from being on the front page
of HN?

~~~
harrisonjackson
It is just one of many many places we utilize at Zapier. As a remote company,
we are able to draw candidates from all over the world, so the top of the
funnel is pretty wide. HN alone wouldn't provide the diversity we look for
when we open a new role.

It'd be really interesting to dig into geodata about the HN community; I'd
imagine as a job listing tool, it is less useful for YC companies that aren't
based in California. That's assuming a much higher concentration of readers in
tech hubs.

------
dang
I think once a week, but I don't remember exactly and don't have the code in
front of me at the moment.

------
throwaway236533
I posted recently about drchrono posting way too many Django dev ads.

The post was voted up rapidly and then killed assumedly by a mod.

It seems like some yc companies see it as a strategic advantage that they can
spam hn to get cheap devs.

------
wenbin
That's one of the benefits of being accepted as a YC company. They have the
distribution advantage with Hacker News :)

------
sgroppino
How about infomercials? Is there a limit on those?

